# EFC Elite Fighting Challenge 4



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








June 27, 2009

Challenge 4 The Scope,
Norfolk, Va.

Pat Curran vs. Charles Diaz
Philip Wyman vs. Marc Cofer
Mackens Semerizier vs. Larry Hughes
Levon Maynard vs. George Sullivan
Chris Buckner vs. Rusty Cook​*


----------



## nprussell (Dec 5, 2006)

Not bad. I have definetly heard of Curran and Maynard is a prospect. Never heard of this Diaz.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

haha if they left out the first names, everyone would think its a stacked card


----------



## num1mmafan (Jun 24, 2009)

mmawrestler said:


> haha if they left out the first names, everyone would think its a stacked card


That is pretty funny! After looking more at this card - it's a pretty intriguing card - there are a lot of up and comers to the sport represented. I remember Diaz from UFC - he was talented, just not the most likeable guy. P. Curran is good and being Jeff's cousin - the blood lines are there. mackens is a great fighter with an impressive record and Maynard and Wyman are good fighters too. Top to bottom - this card is excellent for a small local event. I live in Virginia - I'm going to this event


----------

